# Vossloh-schwab ballast exploded



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

At the end where the wall plug meets the ballast. It was plugged into a surge protector with my Xp1, solonoid, and hagen elite mini plugged in as well. Why did it explode. There were 2x these ballast one did not explode on the same surge protector. so 96 watts + Xp1 + Hagen elite mini... could it be too much wattage? I don't understand what happened. Should i get a refund on this?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

it certainly wouldn't hurt contacting the vendor/manufacturer for a possible replacement/refund. Given the fact that the other ballast and other equipment connected to the same outlet are unaffected I would guess it was the ballast itself - but that is a very uneducated guess....


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with hooha, sounds like the ballast was defective. That is a pretty scary thing to happen though. Imagine if it happened while you were away from home :/


----------

